# Contracts for buck service?



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

For those of you who offer buck service, do you have a contract?
If so, would you mind sharing what is in it? Do you offer a second
breeding if the first doesn't take? Require proof of doe testing?
Etc, etc. 
I have been asked to offer this service, however I have no clue
how to go about it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Always have them bring proof of CAE/CL testing even if it is a hand bred.
If pen bred they must supply their own hay or it is a $25.00 extra charge.
No milkers!
$ up front for breeding charges unless other plans have been made.
Always check does for mange/lice/sores. (Here does are pulled out in the driveway and inspected before any time spent with our bucks.)
A second free breed should doe not take.
Provide service memo with all information (buck and doe), so be sure to ask owner for pedigree info and addy.
Owner MUST pick up doe at end of pen breed date.

Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How is your buck going to catch CAE or CL from servicing a doe in your front yard? Now if you are going to board you had better open another thread, that contract is long  And no I would never board an untested doe they usually are does of mine I have sold and repurchased or a freind has purchased.

Be really careful about promised second breedings naming the buck they used the first time, what if he isn't there, what if he is planned to breed your best doe that day? Second breedings here are buck of my choice period, sure I will try to accomodate.

Make sure also that the service memo is returned to you when they come back for a second breeding. Also make sure if it is not in 21 days, that you do use the same 1st buck or the litter ethically would have to be DNA'd.

Nearly all my outside breedings are my bucks breeding a doe in heat in the driveway, mounted and bred twice, we rarely have does who come back after that.....we have lots of does come back because the buck doesn't breed them because they are obviously not in heat yet  Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Back when I did outside breedings, I had a buck service agreement that included all of the above mentioned things. After being taken advantage of, time and time again, about only bringing "clean" goats, I just don't do outside breedings anymore. I had does brought with abscesses anyway, and when I said I wouldn't let my buck breed them, their response was, "They are not ready to burst!" One doe had a lemon sized abscess in the flank, right where the buck would clamp down on her when mounting. They were not happy with me, but I wasn't willing to take the chance, any amount of breeding fee money, was not worth putting my herd at risk.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

For me I think, "CYA" is the way to go and even though it may be a pain in the butt....a written contract is always prudent. You never know when something is gonna come back and snap ya like a rubber band! Like Janie I no longer offer outside breedings or lease.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a very large money maker for me. I obviously am not going to let my buck breed a doe with an abcess, but I don't ask for testing because we know from this forum and websites most don't test. Anyone can look over someones goat as it is coming out of their truck or trailer and see if she is healthy or not. My problems over the years are more often than not the doe is simply not in standing heat, not that she is diseased. Yes I have refused to breed a few does before, but that is few and far between......I have not bred a doe because she is not large enough for her age. 

You show me her paperwork if he breeds her you give me $50 cash and I give you a service memo. Not sure how that needs much more than a contract that states my buck has many kids on the ground, if your doe doesn't take she likely was to late in the heat, bring her back one time her next heat and I will breed her again, just this once, to any buck that is here as long as it is not in this heat....if you bring her back in a few days to say she is in heat, than she must go to the first buck, if he is not here or is being used so that he can not service another doe, that is not my responsiblity. It's one of the very few parts of this I enjoy, you get to stand with your beautiful buck that people or so amazed how well behaved they are...breed someones doe, stand and talk, breed again, clean his sheath and penis on the last jump and get $50. Don't limit the money you can make off of well bred bucks out of fear.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki, what do you use to clean your buck's equipment?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nolvasan, same drug as chlorhexiderm but comes in a tub like vaseline. I refill a jar from my vets large bucket of it. Vicki


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for the information. There are a lot of locals that have just a couple
of does and no buck. I have been asked repeatedly and decided that it is time
for those bucks to help pay for their room and board!

As for the proof of testing, most of these won't be registered so no tattoo.
If you don't have a way to positively identify the doe, it wouldn't do you
any good. Same at my house. I do test, but the results come back under
the goats name. How is someone to know that I am not just calling this
goat by that goats name? One difficulty with unregistered stock. :shrug2

I figure I have the buck(s) so why not put them to work? Is there a daily
or weekly limit to does he can service?

Vicki, HOW do you clean your buck? That is something I hadn't thought
about.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

> You show me her paperwork if he breeds her you give me $50 cash and I give you a service memo. Not sure how that needs much more than a contract that states my buck has many kids on the ground,


That's exactly how it should be Vicki....plain, easy, and simple! :yeahthat That, "One bad apple to ruin the whole bunch" experience has a way of sticking w/ one. Your comment got me to thinking too,.....maybe it's time for this turtle to come out of her shell and consider standing stud one day again. After all......one can't live in fear and besides, where it happened wasn't here in Virginia and it wasn't standing stud, but a lease.

But as for leasing...... :nooo :nooo that's a whole 'nother can of worms I don't want to open! If I did, I'd need a team of, "Philly lawyers" to write it!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I KNOW there is money to be made!! I've bought expensive bucks and had breeding fees completely pay for them. But the money is not that important to me - herd health is. And it's more of a hassle than it's worth to me - sure not worth ruffling feathers and losing friendships over. JMHO


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't have enough breeders close by for me to offer this service. I too don't want to keep someone else's animals overnight.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Why insist on CAE/CL even for driveway breeding?....Well if I am taking the consideration, time, money, and care to test my animals and you are looking to breed to our negative animals you had better be able to show ME proof that you are testing too. Many of the people who bring their does here do not huff and puff about providing test results. They get the testing done or they just don't breed here.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That would leave me breeding 5 does  Tammy  Just making sure, it's plain for those who are new and want to do outside breedings that bottom line the reason most don't outside breed has little to do with disease and more to do with personal feelings.


----------

